# Braid digging into itself on baitcaster spool, please help.



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a BPS Pro Qualifier spooled with 20# PP and I cannot get the thing to cast now for the life of me. When I first spooled it, I had no issues at all...the thing would cast a mile and then some. But now it won't cast 5 yards because the braid is biting into itself. I have let all the line out and respooled it with various amounts of tension applied while reeling in. Nothing seems to help. I even tied the end off to a fence post, walked all the line out and put heavy tension on while reeling in and that didn't do it. 

Any suggestions as to what's going on? I always thought when you had this problem it was because the line was spooled too loosely, which makes sense. But, like I said, I spooled it on as tightly as possible and it's still hanging up on the cast.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you put a couple layers of mono or plastic tape on the spool under the braid to stop the braid from slipping and getting loose?


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Hunter said:


> Did you put a couple layers of mono or plastic tape on the spool under the braid to stop the braid from slipping and getting loose?


The braid isn't slipping. On most baitcasters that I'm a aware of, slippage isn't an issue because of the holes in the spool. You literally tie braid to the holes in the spool so it does not slip. Not the same thing as simply tying it to the spool with an arbor knot. If the spool had no holes, I'd definitely back it with electrical tape, etc.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

put mono on it


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> put mono on it


Thanks for the reply in the other thread, but...really? I have mono for some setups but prefer braid for this one.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not enough tension is the only thing I can think of. Either switch to mono, or buy some more braid.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nature of the beast or go with 100# braid....Hell then you won't even need a shock leader but that's another thread.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Abu - It's just a baitcaster, not a conventional reel. Small, for freshwater or light inshore stuff. 

Smooth - I have spooled it with both moderate tension and as much tension as humanly possible (e.g. when I tied it to a fence post and "reeled myself in"). So you think the braid is just bad? It was on there less than a season before it started acting up. I just don't get it. My other baitcaster with the same line on it casts fine.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

7.62 
The smallest I would go on a baitcaster is 30#. For the very reason you stated


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You didn't mention what type of braid. It ain't all created equal. I use 12#/50# on freshwater baitcasters for jiggin and have never had that problem[PP].


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I did. PP 20#. But perhaps dawgfsh is onto something, though I don't have this issue with my other baitcaster set up the same way.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

7.62 said:


> I did. PP 20#. But perhaps dawgfsh is onto something, though I don't have this issue with my other baitcaster set up the same way.


Yeah it's not surprising with the extra info. Your levelwind likely lays the line too evenly letting the thin diameter line dig into itself since there isn't enough crossing when the line gets laid. Is the other reel the same or a different model? You can try 30 or even 40 lb. I know lots of bass guys use up to 50 braid. I always used 10 lb mono.  

You can save the line for a spinner or possibly try walking it off and then reversing the line, that could buy you some more time.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

It has to do with the way the line is spooled. If you have one with a LW that moves slowly and evenly across the spool making tight turns, it will dig in. You can; as the poster(s) suggest; go to a larger diameter (50# test). If that doesn't work; try it with monofilament. 

One of my reels required that I had to remove the LW making it a 'CT" and spooling the line on manually. JMHO C2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Always back with mono first. It's easier that way.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Got an old shimano bantem flippin type reel from 25 or so years ago.. A friend gave me a filler spool of spectra.. Not sure,been so long,but think it was 12lb or maybe that was diameter.. Anyway,have used it for at least 10yrs off and on and line is still good.. Granted,it's not a main rod,but it has caught some fish and been casted with both lures and bait many times.. Never have seen it dig in,never... Tried fireline on another shimano,and YES it did dig in...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

reel likely not designed for braid. you have too slow of a worm gear in your levelwind.

basically what c2 said. if you can find a faster worm gear that works, you can change it out. if not, it'll probably never work well with thin diameter braid.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know that it's not designed for braid...there are a ton of reviews for the reel on the BPS site with a lot of people using braid. 

The other reel that also has 20# PP is a Shimano Caenan, so yes, different reel, different worm gear.

I'll try it with 30# PP and see if that makes a difference. I just really like the sensitivity that braid provides, especially when fishing for flounder.


----------



## MikeW (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm with surfchunker - put mono on it


----------

